# PR application without pension insurance



## Sakura92 (May 25, 2021)

I am now fours years in Germany and recently got married to a German national. I read that after I finish my 5th year, I can apply for a PR. But the question is, I was a student first 3 years and then worked for 1 year. So, I didnt contribute to the pension insurance for the whole 5 years. Now, is there any way to get a PR either by paying a big amount of pension insurance at once or any other exemptions to the rule? because I dont want to wait another 4 years to get a PR. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

My standard advice: ask the Ausländerbehörde.


----------

